# HELP WITH JAM/JELLY!!!



## jamolisa (Aug 13, 2002)

Can someone tell me why jam/jelly, in particular strawberry, upsets my ibs


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Wrong thread


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Too much sugar can be one of the biggest triggers for IBS, and jellies and jams are full of it. I have canned strawberry and plum jams with my mom and believe me, there's more sugar than anything else. Jelly and Jams are just not in my food bins anymore. Strawberries by themselves are a major trigger for me, because of the seeds and acids in them. It's too bad because I LOVE strawberries and PBJ sandwiches were my favorite during childhood and my teen years. **sigh**


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Also you could be fructose intolerant. Do you have a problem with raw fruits?


----------

